# Who has the best natty physic on UK-M



## Info Junkie

For the Lols let's see who has the best natural physic on UK-M ,

rules

Only guys who are natural can post pics

or anyone that is now enhanced but has pics prior to using gear is acceptable also

post stats if you like ,

perhaps we can do another thread to see who has the overall best physic on uk-m aswell would like to see pics of Chelsea and dark sim etc (without scrolling through journals even though i enjoy them )

stats

82kg

120 kg bench

220 deadlift

160 squat

how I am looking at moment


----------



## Jordan08

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256779-to-remain-natty-or-not-to/?do=embed&embedComment=4971975&embedDo=findComment


----------



## H_JM_S

I vote ‌@Natty Steve'o

Not srs, Simeon Panda is a member of this board.

Srs not Srs.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

H_JM_S said:


> I vote ‌@Natty Steve'o
> 
> Not srs, Simeon Panda is a member of this board.
> 
> Srs not Srs.


Watch this space.......!

Time will tell


----------



## kev1

I have no recent pics, but thats me in the profile


----------



## Dark sim

@SuperSwede


----------



## Bgpine

My profile pic is my best whilst natty


----------



## Fluke82

@Big ape is natty and looks pretty good tbf


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> @SuperSwede


Fake natty....  Just like Fatty Steve'o @Natty Steve'o


----------



## The-Real-Deal

A1243R said:


> Fake natty....  Just like Fatty Steve'o @Natty Steve'o


Fake AND fat! Fk me.... Looks like I'm improving....


----------



## Benchbum

is it me?


----------



## p.cullen

Dark sim said:


> @SuperSwede


im with him on this, dont think you will find many in better shape than him :thumbup1:


----------



## ausmaz

Dark sim said:


> @SuperSwede


this fella is just increible..... thread over....you know him sim?


----------



## Dark sim

ausmaz said:


> this fella is just increible..... thread over....you know him sim?


I don't know him


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Info Junkie said:


> For the Lols let's see who has the best natural physic on UK-M ,
> 
> rules
> 
> Only guys who are natural can post pics
> 
> or anyone that is now enhanced but has pics prior to using gear is acceptable also
> 
> post stats if you like ,
> 
> perhaps we can do another thread to see who has the overall best physic on uk-m aswell would like to see pics of Chelsea and dark sim etc (without scrolling through journals even though i enjoy them )
> 
> stats
> 
> 82kg
> 
> 120 kg bench
> 
> 220 deadlift
> 
> 160 squat
> 
> how I am looking at moment


In your other thread a month ago or so you said your squat was 180, so it's decreased huh? LOL cough*fraud*cough


----------



## Jordan08

Thanks for starting this thread. Now, i have got a goal attached with something  .


----------



## Info Junkie

Yeah it sure did decrease I did 180 in a PL meet , I haven't squated in a while and when I went back at I did not see 180 in it as of yet again ,

I have not directly tested 1RM in ages so all ball park figures from reps of lighter weights ie 140kg squat for 6 guessing to be a 160 for 1 etc.

tagged wrong person damn phone lol


----------



## p.cullen

Info Junkie said:


> Yeah it sure did decrease I did 180 in a PL meet , I haven't squated in a while and when I went back at I did not see 180 in it as of yet again ,
> 
> I have not directly tested 1RM in ages so all ball park figures from reps of lighter weights ie 140kg squat for 6 guessing to be a 160 for 1 etc.
> 
> tagged wrong person damn phone lol


lol was just about to say i have no idea what you are talking about :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

You should just keep it at 180 then, but leave a note saying you've got weaker as you haven't been doing the lift recently.

I don't really like to guesstimate lifts, unless I actually do them , but that seems like a fair estimation I suppose.

Physique looks good btw, work on delts and arms a bit more but you're looking solid.


----------



## Myprotein offers

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F7XHk9mvfKb%2F

This me and I'm natty


----------



## Omen669

@Skye666 if she sorts her legs out


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> @Skye666 if she sorts her legs out


thanks!!!! I'm trying I'm trying....


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> thanks!!!! I'm trying I'm trying....


Keep the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Myprotein offers said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F7XHk9mvfKb%2F
> 
> This me and I'm natty


Fake natty yeah


----------



## Myprotein offers

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Fake natty yeah


hahaha! And why am I a fake natty?? Been drug and polygraph tested 2 years straight


----------



## Smitch

First rule of bodybuilding, if they are in better shape than you then they are on gear.

:lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Myprotein offers said:


> hahaha! And why am I a fake natty?? Been drug and polygraph tested 2 years straight


Lol doesn't mean s**t mate, so is simeon panda


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Yeah mate it's definitely that, nothing to do with the fact this guy is lying to maintain his sponsors. Naive or what.


----------



## Frandeman

Been without gear 2.5 months

Am I natty again yet?


----------



## Myprotein offers

Haha! Wow. Some proper jokers out here. Just because you guys might not be able to build quality muscle without gear doesn't mean other people can't. Go to a proper natural show and you'll see plenty of people with top physiques who aren't on gear.


----------



## Carbon-12

Myprotein offers said:


> Haha! Wow. Some proper jokers out here. Just because you guys might not be able to build quality muscle without gear doesn't mean other people can't. Go to a proper natural show and you'll see plenty of people with top physiques who aren't on gear.







^enough said


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Myprotein offers said:


> Haha! Wow. Some proper jokers out here. Just because you guys might not be able to build quality muscle without gear doesn't mean other people can't. Go to a proper natural show and you'll see plenty of people with top physiques who aren't on gear.


Most natty thing at those shows is the tan


----------



## toxyuk

H_JM_S said:


> Not srs, Simeon Panda is a member of this board.


deluded if you belive mr Simeon is natural what ever sells his products lols


----------



## toxyuk

Smitch said:


> First rule of bodybuilding, if they are in better shape than you then they are on gear.
> 
> :lol:


first rule of body building go off facts and not fairy tales people tell you to make you feel better and live in your little fantasy world. lols


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## toxyuk

cool m8


----------



## toxyuk

lols guy presenting a pr**k but i think hes got a point.


----------



## Myprotein offers

toxyuk said:


> first rule of body building go off facts and not fairy tales people tell you to make you feel better and live in your little fantasy world. lols


so whats the facts then? Its supposed to be about who has the best natural physique on here but ppl are just hating on naturals such as myself.

no doubt the haters are skinny guys with inferior physiques hahaha


----------



## toxyuk

Myprotein offers said:


> so whats the facts then? Its supposed to be about who has the best natural physique on here but ppl are just hating on naturals such as myself.
> 
> no doubt the haters are skinny guys with inferior physiques hahahaim


im not a hater m8, i just got more brains than your average natty who thinks mr Panda is all natural. when hes as way better stats than arnold at comp level?

anyway go sup some protein *****!


----------



## DappaDonDave

@bigaldevlin wins this category.


----------



## toxyuk

the only thing i hate about naturals is having to share my gym with the pussys ))) and them preach about how much more they care about there fagile little bodies, kind of like having to listen to a hypercondriac moan on ....... if you want to look like a man act like one as well?


----------



## Myprotein offers

@toxyuk

I never said simeon panda was natural and to be honest I don't care if he is or not.

I'm real fragile man, got arms over 19 inch and can probably bench more than you can squat haha. Got friends who are on gear but they don't hate on naturals because they know how to actually train and look like they go gym.

The only reason I don't take gear is because its not my thing. I'm not arsed who takes it and who doesn't. All I'm bothered about is getting gains.

Yh I'll go and sip on some protein whilst you boys hate on us naturals haha


----------



## Myprotein offers




----------



## toxyuk

Myprotein offers said:


> @toxyuk
> 
> I never said simeon panda was natural and to be honest I don't care if he is or not because im going to be better.
> 
> I'm real fragile man, got arms over 19 inch and can *probably *bench more than you can squat haha. Got friends who are on gear but they don't hate on naturals because they know a natty is a cute mascot to actually train with and makes them look ten times bigger when they go to the gym.
> 
> The only reason I don't take gear is because i think im better and more genetically gifted than anyone else. I'm not arsed who takes it and who doesn't. All I'm bothered about is people saying look at the guy who doesnt juice how gifted he his he as the genetic make up of a super hero but hes real what a god!
> 
> Yh I'll go and sip on some protein whilst watching gay porn haha


go inject ya creatine ))))))


----------



## toxyuk

Myprotein offers said:


>


ya pic is broken ?


----------



## AgoSte

Dark sim said:


> @SuperSwede


you were joking right? I was hanging around looking at some post... came up at this and thought it could be interesting... Then I saw you tagged him and took s look at his avi... I have no words, tell me I'm stupid and I didn't understand this is a joke... Because he's ****in shredded to be natty


----------



## p.cullen

AgoSte said:


> you were joking right? I was hanging around looking at some post... came up at this and thought it could be interesting... Then I saw you tagged him and took s look at his avi... I have no words, tell me I'm stupid and I didn't understand this is a joke... Because he's ****in shredded to be natty


he states that he's natty lol he is shredded to hell but he isnt massive so with a great diet and serious training i dont see any reason not to believe him


----------



## AgoSte

p.cullen said:


> he states that he's natty lol he is shredded to hell but he isnt massive so with a great diet and serious training i dont see any reason not to believe him


he's big tthough... I don't see how he can become bigger than this, unless he blast and cruise... So I'm reality it's pretty impressive


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

AgoSte said:


> you were joking right? I was hanging around looking at some post... came up at this and thought it could be interesting... Then I saw you tagged him and took s look at his avi... I have no words, tell me I'm stupid and I didn't understand this is a joke... Because he's ****in shredded to be natty


I doubt he will maintain that bodyfat year round, of course you can get that low natty but it's just maintaning it that's the bigger deal


----------



## AgoSte

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I doubt he will maintain that bodyfat year round, of course you can get that low natty but it's just maintaning it that's the bigger deal


btw looking at his log I think he still can improve naturally, without a doubt... In his avi he seems insane


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

AgoSte said:


> btw looking at his log I think he still can improve naturally, without a doubt... In his avi he seems insane


What makes you think that? I have no idea who he is or anything about him, was just randomly commenting.


----------



## megatron

Myprotein offers said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F7XHk9mvfKb%2F
> 
> This me and I'm natty


Good physique, poor posing, worse lie


----------



## Myprotein offers

@megatron1436114491

Haha! What lie??


----------



## Sphinkter

How long did you train natural before going on mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Myprotein offers said:


> @megatron1436114491
> 
> Haha! What lie??


cant prove natty


----------



## MickeyE

Myprotein offers said:


> Haha! Wow. Some proper jokers out here. Just because you guys might not be able to build quality muscle without gear doesn't mean other people can't. Go to a proper natural show and you'll see plenty of people with top physiques who *are* on gear.


Fixed


----------



## beastmode84

When I was a natty


----------



## SuperSwede

Since I have been mentioned above like to state I've never used PEDS nor intend to. Never accept limitations in life on put them on your potential to build a decent physique. I'm only 83kg but bulking ATM, being shredded provides the illusion your bigger though.


----------



## Sphinkter

SuperSwede said:


> Since I have been mentioned above like to state I've never used PEDS nor intend to. Never accept limitations in life on put them on your potential to build a decent physique. I'm only 83kg but bulking ATM, being shredded provides the illusion your bigger though.
> 
> View attachment 118163


Cracking physique mate. Spending time on this forum can make you feel like its not worth it training natural!

Just out of curiosity, you don't happen to know off hand any of your measurements - arm/chest size etc? Just when you're saying about being shredded giving the illusion of size.


----------



## mr small

SuperSwede said:


> Since I have been mentioned above like to state I've never used PEDS nor intend to. Never accept limitations in life on put them on your potential to build a decent physique. I'm only 83kg but bulking ATM, being shredded provides the illusion your bigger though.
> 
> View attachment 118163


if you genuinely are natural then fair play your in cracked shape ...now just think what you could look like if you did go for the gear


----------



## toxyuk

SuperSwede said:


> Since I have been mentioned above like to state I've never used PEDS nor intend to. Never accept limitations in life on put them on your potential to build a decent physique. I'm only 83kg but bulking ATM, being shredded provides the illusion your bigger though.
> 
> View attachment 118163


well done mate .... look better than some on juice  thow i would advise you to get your mop head sorted before comp day lols


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

SuperSwede said:


> Since I have been mentioned above like to state I've never used PEDS nor intend to. Never accept limitations in life on put them on your potential to build a decent physique. I'm only 83kg but bulking ATM, being shredded provides the illusion your bigger though.
> 
> View attachment 118163


Judging by your recent pics and older ones you seem to maintain a low bodyfat consistently, at what bodyfat range would you say youre mostly at?

Stats?


----------



## Jordan08

> well done mate .... look better than *some *on juice  thow i would advise you to get your mop head sorted before comp day lols


Most


----------



## toxyuk

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Most


lols hed look ten times better on juice if that how he looks natty m8 

what natty people have to accept is if you talk about bodybuilding drugs are part of the sport its the nattys that are trying to do something different its abit like being vegan IMO.


----------



## Kill Kcal

toxyuk said:


> its abit like being vegan IMO.


 Lol


----------



## sean m

Looking amazing , in my opinion way better than the over inflated chemically boosted bodys .


----------

